# Component and DVI BOTH Work!



## coop1 (Dec 18, 2003)

I have read posts from several of the most knowledgable 921 guys which have said that if both the DVI and Component video outputs are connected that only the DVI will work but I have both connected to my projector (Sony HS-20) and I can switch inputs back and forth. Any explanation?

My set up is: 720P, L188, 140B, F052. 

btw - I pulled the Pb of the 3 Y,Pr, Pb outputs to confirm they are getting different signals.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm no expert at this DVI stuff, but isn't there 2 kinds - analog and digital. Isn't analog just a different plug for the component outputs?

If I'm right, and you've got an analog-only (DVI-A?) DVI cable or projector that could explain it.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

There was a "bug" reported quite a while ago, but I tested it yesterday and it still works. If you are using DVI, and put it on pause for even a few seconds, then the component outputs become active too. It's not supposed to happen, but it does, which technically makes it a bug, although I'd be more inclined to classify it as an undocumented feature.


-Chris


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

4HiMarks said:


> There was a "bug" reported quite a while ago, but I tested it yesterday and it still works. If you are using DVI, and put it on pause for even a few seconds, then the component outputs become active too. It's not supposed to happen, but it does, which technically makes it a bug, although I'd be more inclined to classify it as an undocumented feature.
> 
> -Chris


I'm going to give this one a try tonight. I would love to have both DVI and Component output live at the same time. I just picked up an HD Monitor for the computer and I can reach it as well as the HDTV in the bedroom by going through the connecting wall that they are backed up to.

Hope it works!


----------



## alipka (Dec 11, 2003)

Well, I know for sure that DVI and Component are live at the same time if you only use the analog component of DVI-I. In my case, I use a DVI-RGB adapter; since RGB is an analog connection, it allows me to feed Component and RGB simultaneously.


----------



## imhammed (May 10, 2004)

I can use both outputs if i hit back jump button. I use my 921 in bedroom with a 51 tosiba hdtv. I think im going to run a line down to my dlp front projector in my theater.


----------



## coop1 (Dec 18, 2003)

Its interesting that certain buttons enable this "feature" for some while it works w/o doing anything special on some 921s.

For those of you who can get it to work, have you noticed a substantial difference in black levels between the component output and the DVI?

While the DVI's resolution is slightly better I am having an awful time adjusting the black level. One theory I read in another forum is that the IRE level might be different. Any feedback?


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I haven't specifically noticed the black levels, but color in general looks a bit "less real" (too vivid) through component, than DVI. I have my output set to 720p at 16x9 into a Samsung 50" DLP. 

-Chris


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Well, you can add me in as well. I finally got my DVI cable ran and confirm that if you hit the Jump Back key both Component and DVI output at the same time. Now here is a question, My LCD TV did not give me any option to adjust the color with this setup. Only options I had to adjust were brightness/contrast. I could select from the standard/warm/cool viewing modes but thats it about it on color adjustment. Color seemed a bit washed out until I made some brightness/contrast adjustments. So now I can watch the 921 in full glorious 1080i HD from either the Master Bedroom or the Office! 

Sweet!


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Well now that you post this, look for a new software update to fix this and make it only work in one mode or another but not in both. You know Dish; if it ain't broke then break it.


----------



## angiodan (Sep 2, 2002)

This is pretty sweet news. I just finished prewiring my home and ran a color coded 5 RG59 cable bundle from my dedicated HT room to the family, master bedroom, backyard lanai and study for HD distribution, (I know, will I ever have 5 HD sets in the house, but hey, who knows!) This will certainly make it easy to at least have it on 2 sets without any major hassle.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I seriously hope you didn't just run RG-59. :nono:


----------



## angiodan (Sep 2, 2002)

For the less than 50 foot runs I needed, RG59 cable like this is more than suitable for HDTV transmissions with little to no signal loss.

http://www.hometech.com/techwire/coax.html#BE-7796A

Heck, companies like Geffen are selling HD distribution through Cat 5e; I sure wouldn't want to use cat 5 for component video.

I just purchased the high end Belden cable in different colors individually, because I wasn't going to pay 3.35/foot for the nice wrapped bundle.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

angiodan said:


> Heck, companies like Geffen are selling HD distribution through Cat 5e; I sure wouldn't want to use cat 5 for component video.


Don't knock it until you try it. That's exactly what we did to cable up an HD-compatible LCD projector in one of our conference rooms at work. We pass L-R audio, composite video, S-video, and VGA over three CAT5e cables from a wall plate conveniently located at the front of the room.

Belden has done studies using their old MediaTwist(tm) cable that passed composite and S-Video over 2000 feet. It can easily handle shorter HD component runs of under 100'.


----------

